# Gen. Norman Schwarzkopf, 78



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2012)

[h=1]Retired Gen. Norman Schwarzkopf dies at 78
[/h] [h=2]Retired Gen. H. Norman Schwarzkopf, who  commanded the U.S.-led international coalition that drove Saddam  Hussein's forces out of Kuwait in 1991, has died.[/h]



> Retired Gen. H. Norman Schwarzkopf, who topped an illustrious military  career by commanding the U.S.-led international coalition that drove  Saddam Hussein's forces out of Kuwait in 1991 but kept a low public profile in controversies over the second Gulf War against Iraq, died Thursday. He was 78.
> 
> Schwarzkopf died in Tampa,  Fla., where he had lived in retirement, according to a U.S. official,  who was not authorized to release the information publicly and spoke on  condition of anonymity.
> 
> A much-decorated combat soldier in Vietnam, Schwarzkopf was known popularly as "Stormin' Norman" for a notoriously explosive temper.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 27, 2012)

I admired him very much. A great leader. RIP General.


----------



## Carol (Dec 27, 2012)

As did I.   "True courage is being afraid, and going ahead and doing your job anyhow, that's what courage is"

RIP :asian:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 27, 2012)

A true warrior. RIP


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 27, 2012)

...


----------



## granfire (Dec 28, 2012)

[yt]Wn_iz8z2AGw[/yt]


----------



## MJS (Dec 28, 2012)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

. :ea78:


----------

